# I am going to Orange, Ca.



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Any rides I can hit need to go for a meeting will be bringing my bike I hope to do a nice ride.


----------



## JazNine (Jul 9, 2009)

Chapman Ave. becomes Santiago Canyon Rd. - nice
Santa Ana River Trail to Pacific Coast Highway north or south - decent trail, scenic yet busy road.


----------



## Kevin_in_SB (Mar 7, 2009)

Cool thanks I will be right there at Chapman too.


----------



## Battlestar Galactica (Apr 7, 2008)

you could also to jamboree all the way down to irvine.


----------

